

Study: Youth have more mental health issues than previous generations. - tokenadult
http://www.startribune.com/local/81127647.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4O:DW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUUsZ

======
JCThoughtscream
The study's rather useless. How well does the study account for better or
changed diagnosis methods? Or whether students simply find it more culturally
acceptable to report mental problems? The reporter barely gives recognition to
the fact that there /might/ be inaccuracies with the data.

